# line clearance guys just make me laugh!



## voxac30dude (Aug 3, 2010)

i watched a youtube video of a arborist who trimms the tree's in brooklyns botanical garden and this guy commented on his video. i think the comment sums up line clearance workers who all have this macho "my work is more dangerous then yours" attitude twords us "tree trimmers".

#
67DieHardPatriot454
1 year ago

I work for Asplundh tree expert co. We do hurricane work and all sorts of storm work. Tree trimming isn't that hard but it is dangerous then you add powerlines. I am a Line Clearance specialist. Meaning i trim trees out of powerlines and away from. Thats a good saw hes using thats what any tree trimmer dreams of using. An Ms 200 t made by good ol stihl. Alot of power that saw there real loud. However all in all tree trimming is fun and it builds your confidence. Climbing up it then trimming.


----------



## jmack (Aug 3, 2010)

Wtf


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 3, 2010)

speaking of line clearance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yj5QtFu2RA


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 3, 2010)

COOL VIDEO!, could you imagine that thing dropping into your living room!

We have alot of ROW guys around, all think that they do "real" tree work. I have them do "make safe" for me, watch them, they could make a concise effort to make good cuts and some do, most don't care, get their daily quota as fast as they can, go sit in the truck and wait for the others!


----------



## Scottscape (Aug 3, 2010)

they work by "clearance not appearance"


----------



## Industry (Aug 6, 2010)

You guys paint with an awfully broad brush don't you. you ever think that those line clearance guys do a hell of a good job given what they have to work with. how many trees do you guys trim on an average day? 5? 10? I do residential work too and each aspect of arborist work has unique challenges. maybe you should think about the challenges faced by utility guys on a daily basis before you have judge us.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 6, 2010)

What was that one where they opened primaries to secondary and started the neighborhood on fire. Cable was attached to gutters and they were sparking up a storm...


----------



## jpzaf (Aug 16, 2010)

Industry said:


> You guys paint with an awfully broad brush don't you. you ever think that those line clearance guys do a hell of a good job given what they have to work with. how many trees do you guys trim on an average day? 5? 10? I do residential work too and each aspect of arborist work has unique challenges. maybe you should think about the challenges faced by utility guys on a daily basis before you have judge us.



It's the same old tired bs. Residential vs line clearance. What I do is better, more dangerous, harder than what you do. There are plenty of hacks on both sides as well as guys that think everyone elses work is inferior. Unless you've done both don't judge.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 16, 2010)

Industry said:


> you ever think that those line clearance guys do a hell of a good job given what they have to work with.



I do.


I do NOT understand the bickering. They are two different jobs, with radically different requirements. Applying the standards of one job to the other is just stupid.

Or childish.


----------



## lxt (Aug 16, 2010)

what kinda thread is this??? another stupid lets get everyone verbally beatin each other up thread!!

Ive done both LCTT & residential......I like both but they have there equal share of hard hazardous work!!! funny thing is when someone screws up you can count on someone here posting it for giggles.

how about the thread starter post some pics of his handy work......c`mon big boy....you dont mind bustin on others!!!



LXT.................


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 16, 2010)

Lxt, best post i've seen in a while.

Glad to see a few people standing up for the line clearance "hacks." I did it for three years (year of transmission and two more climbing backyard lines.) It's a whole different animal and i have a ton of respect for the guys doing it every day. And that's an interesting thought, line clearance guys around here work 52 weeks a year, most residential outfits take the day, week, or even the winter off if it's too snowy, or too cold, or too wet. Tougher or dumber?
I noticed someone mentioned number of trees trimmed res versus lc. While most of you guys look down on the line clearance climbers, i personally thought it was one of the best educational experiences i had as a young climber. Sure, their climbing methods are pretty primitive by today's standards, but where else are you going to average up and down twenty trees a day. I know some residential climbers that don't go up and down that many times a month. 
One thing i would like to address though is the pictures of trees that pop up on this site with the line clearance hack captions. You don't know the situation. Oddly enough, i could point out a dozen trees i did in those three years that were horrible-topped out with three branches left. But you know why it was left like that? Not because we were total hacks, not because that was what the power company wanted-it was what the HOMEOWNER wanted. Yep. Alot of the line clearance guys i know prefer to not leave something that ugly, but in the attempt to compromise between the power company and the homeowner, that's what they end up with. 
And that's one thing i don't miss-probably 90% of the homeowners don't want you there doing your job. The hostility can get to you. I've wondered if that's part of the reason many of those guys loved storm work-the one time homeowners worshipped the ground they walked on. 

Anyway, line clearance guys, you don't often get any respect here. So, from someone who's done it--keep up the good work!


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 17, 2010)

I've done both line clearance and residential work. Each has it's own unique challenges, but both are hard. The only type of tree worker I don't respect is the one that's always trying to belittle the other guy.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 17, 2010)

lego1970 said:


> I've done both line clearance and residential work. Each has it's own unique challenges, but both are hard. The only type of tree worker I don't respect is the one that's always trying to belittle the other guy.



That, the druggies, and those that refuse to learn because they have so much experience.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Aug 17, 2010)

*Line Clearance guys just make me laugh*

I climbed and did large removals for 20 + years, had to cut trees out of power lines But not every day. They say 10 feet we would get alot closer than that, but not every day.I don't know how the can go near that much energy day after day. I did it when I had to not wanting to wait for the power co. to come out but not every day. been sideways of 1 phase of a 3 phase Just once! Had someone set the tree on Fire below my but not every day. No I was happy with just doing Trims and take downs. 
The Line Clearance guys have my respect


----------



## PFirebird (Aug 17, 2010)

another testosterone fueled pissing contest.


----------



## utilityman (Aug 17, 2010)

As with anything there are good and bad ones in every business. I have had the pleaseure of working around some top notch line clearence guys. I have seen some of these guys do unbelievable things to get the job done. I will tell you when working storm conditions line clearence guys are like god to a lineman. They are out there busting their butts sometimes away from there families for weeks on end. As a lineman myself, I will tell all of you guys they have my respect for the excellent job they do!!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 17, 2010)

patolmbrjck said:


> another testosterone fueled pissing contest.



Maybe, maybe not. Many of the line clearance guys around the country are not really that well trained and certainly are NOT arborists. 

I started 35 years ago in line clearance for one of the largest utility companies around (at least in Canada).. covering 400,000 sq miles of area. 

Now the company I was with trained well on how to do the job, focused on safety, use of tools, climbing, distance trees should be cut from lines, working safely with and around power lines, etc. 

However they DID not have any real training on proper pruning techniques, zero on anything that might be even remotely related to arboriculture. The job was to cut the trees or limbs.. clear the lines.. focus was on safety and production.

Now in reality a lot of my work was in right of way clearing.. and that frankly is even worse. As the only focus there again is safety and production.. but virtually zero in anything related to pruning at all. Almost all was felling.. clearing of virgin forest for right of way.

I have yet to meet a clearance person who could come even close to a decent climber/arborist in tree knowledge or technique.

Clearance guys can climb.. although mostly on spurs. They can use saws safely.. great with buckets and tracked vehicles (we had Nodwells).

So really depends on what you are comparing them to. 

Good climbers - yes.. for the most part.
Good in bucket trucks - yes.. better than most guys who work outside the clearance work.
Good with saws.. yes.. but no better than any other professional.
Knowledgeable with trees biology, or aboriculture in general.. nope..sorry..

So.. what are we comparing and then we can see who is good or better. I have lived both sides.. and have been doing this about as long as most on here. So hard to :censored: me with :censored:.

Reality is reality.. no getting around it. Line clearance guys are great at what they do.. clear trees from utility lines.

Don't get me wrong.. good guys.. work hard and in some nasty weather. But not arborists.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 17, 2010)

utilityman said:


> As with anything there are good and bad ones in every business. I have had the pleaseure of working around some top notch line clearence guys. I have seen some of these guys do unbelievable things to get the job done. I will tell you when working storm conditions line clearence guys are like god to a lineman. They are out there busting their butts sometimes away from there families for weeks on end. As a lineman myself, I will tell all of you guys they have my respect for the excellent job they do!!



No question and agreed. They do great work .. and a lot of hard work and long days.


----------



## Komitet (Aug 18, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Many of the line clearance guys around the country are not really that well trained and certainly are NOT arborists.
> 
> I started 35 years ago in line clearance for one of the largest utility companies around (at least in Canada).. covering 400,000 sq miles of area.
> 
> ...



I currently work for the Company you speak of, a lot of things have changed, I've met more arborists working here than I ever did in the private sector, out of my crew of 12, 9 of us are certified arborists, 6 of us are OTAB certified, and all of us are utility arborists. We're actually in the midland area right now on the big chute feeder, stop by.


----------



## jpzaf (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't get me wrong.. good guys.. work hard and in some nasty weather. But not arborists.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 18, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Many of the line clearance guys around the country are not really that well trained and certainly are NOT arborists.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




No kidding?


----------



## lxt (Aug 18, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Many of the line clearance guys around the country are not really that well trained and certainly are NOT arborists.
> 
> I started 35 years ago in line clearance for one of the largest utility companies around (at least in Canada).. covering 400,000 sq miles of area.
> 
> ...




What a crock this post is!! Come to Pittsburgh & Ill show you Line guys who can trim, climb spurless......& uh, what would you like to know about tree biology or arboriculture in general??? Tell ya what....why dont you fill us up with knowledge & post some vids/pics & show us how skilled you are!!

I love jackwagons like this.......they paint with a broad brush thinking they`re the best! Ive trained guys like you, think you are good...yeah in a back yard the size of a football field.......come play with the big boys some day!



LXT.........................


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 18, 2010)

Komitet said:


> I currently work for the Company you speak of, a lot of things have changed, I've met more arborists working here than I ever did in the private sector, out of my crew of 12, 9 of us are certified arborists, 6 of us are OTAB certified, and all of us are utility arborists. We're actually in the midland area right now on the big chute feeder, stop by.



I will have to run over there.. how long are you around the area. I will be in Barrie tomorrow and Friday -- maybe get back north early tomorrow though. Be kind of cool to meet a few of the guys.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 18, 2010)

lxt said:


> What a crock this post is!! Come to Pittsburgh & Ill show you Line guys who can trim, climb spurless......& uh, what would you like to know about tree biology or arboriculture in general??? Tell ya what....why dont you fill us up with knowledge & post some vids/pics & show us how skilled you are!!
> 
> I love jackwagons like this.......they paint with a broad brush thinking they`re the best! Ive trained guys like you, think you are good...yeah in a back yard the size of a football field.......come play with the big boys some day!
> 
> ...



??

Hey.. I have cleared lines for over two decades for utility company. That was where I learned the trade my friend. 

Maybe some do exist out there.. I am only stating what I observed ( and was a foreman of a crew ).. from the mid 70s into the 90s. 

We did not play in backyard my friend.. something a little bigger than a football field!! 

So what exactly do you call big boys !!

Tell you what.. we had one of the largest territories of likely any utility company in North America. We had hydro dams, nuclear plants, coal fired generators.. tens of thousand of miles of lines.. The area served is just over 400,000 sq miles.. bit bigger than a football field! 

We did have some smaller towns to look after, but virtually no cities. Most of our work was out in rural, rugged terriority. We had bucket trucks that would go over 150 ft.. not sure what the tallest ones were for the 440kv lines - but were on a tractor trailer. I worked mostly in the north, so mostly had tracked vehicles and line/bucket trucks at our disposal.

Obviously struck a nerve here!! Did not know how sensitive the utility guys were.. I was one of them and had some of my best years doing that job. Hey, if I am wrong then I will admit it and eat crow.. I am only stating the way it was when I was on the crew myself and speaking from personal experience.

If it is different somewhere else, or if it has changed.. then you know what.. that is a good thing. And I will keep my eyes open driving down the road and observe a bit more how they trim.. I might even stop by and talk with a few guys and get to know them.

Not trying to paint them all with a brush.. if some good ones are out there then GREAT.. 

Having said that.. you know what, there are hacks in the private sector as well.. lots of them! The worst part is the private sector is supposed or should have skilled guys, they are looking after commercial or residential trees for the most part. Trees that have private owners, and who care about the health and appearance of their trees!!

So you see, I am not some greenhorn who is painting utilty guys with a brush. I was one of em.. I began in that field.. grew from there.. retired and started my own company. But.. most of the real aborculture I have learned has been through private study, private courses or through ISA.


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 18, 2010)

dont anyone take this the wrong way and get all defensive,, im not stereotyping everyone who works in that line of work
but..
you should have seen some of the cuts made by a line clearance crew at a house my friend was working at. he called me to see if i wanted the wood the homeowner didnt want it. 2 full cords of red oak. with some SCARY looking cuts. back cuts below face cuts, crooked, below on one side, above on the other, hinges on 24"+ diameter trees that were cut all the way through (maybe they dont have any wedges?) piles of chips that looks like the cuts were made with a chain that just got ran through gravel... it was pretty funny, they hacked up a big 30"+ sugar maple stump so bad that they cut the stump off to the ground and got rid of the cookie with the hinge on it. 
i found it thrown in a pile of prickers and ferns about 10 feet away, it was pretty funny. i have to say most of my cuts look better than whoever did these powerlines at this house. then again, you wont find me climbing up a tree with a chainsaw so they are better than me for that.


----------



## deevo (Aug 19, 2010)

Komitet said:


> I currently work for the Company you speak of, a lot of things have changed, I've met more arborists working here than I ever did in the private sector, out of my crew of 12, 9 of us are certified arborists, 6 of us are OTAB certified, and all of us are utility arborists. We're actually in the midland area right now on the big chute feeder, stop by.



I'm not far from where your working either! What about the crews on Horseshoe Valley rd hacking up all the pines and topping them at 10 or 15'? Man it's ugly, I was going to go and finish the trees for them! Looks ridiculous! I would never do that to anyones tree! I knowyou guys are doing what your told..... but to leave a tree topped and maybe 1/2 a dozen branches left on them.....where does that come from? No standard practice I've ever been taught. can you enlighten us on that or is it just the crews there?


----------



## Industry (Aug 20, 2010)

deevo said:


> I'm not far from where your working either! What about the crews on Horseshoe Valley rd hacking up all the pines and topping them at 10 or 15'? Man it's ugly, I was going to go and finish the trees for them! Looks ridiculous! I would never do that to anyones tree! I knowyou guys are doing what your told..... but to leave a tree topped and maybe 1/2 a dozen branches left on them.....where does that come from? No standard practice I've ever been taught. can you enlighten us on that or is it just the crews there?



I can't speak for that location but people need to understand that 99% of the time(at least on the crews around me) when you see work like that it is at the homeowner or Utility foresters Request(demand is more like it). I can only try and convince a homeowner that it would be best to remove a tree like that and replant something more appropriate. I can't MAKE them. sometimes I'm forced to make ugly trees even uglier because they are THE WRONG SPECIES IN THE WRONG LOCATION. 
Yes there are some Un-qualified Hacks in line clearance, but there are more than a few in Residential work as well. We line guys only get wound up because when the res-hacks are pointed out they are singled out one at a time. when the utility hacks are pointed out the thread is titled " line clearance guys just make me laugh!" or something like it and it Paints us ALL as hacks. Kinda seems unfair doesn't it? 


Bottom line is that there are plenty of Utility guys out there working hard to support themselves and their families, just the same as residential guys. 

Whichever side of the fence your on, stay safe; it's a dangerous profession.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 20, 2010)

Industry said:


> I can't speak for that location but people need to understand that 99% of the time(at least on the crews around me) when you see work like that it is at the homeowner or Utility foresters Request(demand is more like it). I can only try and convince a homeowner that it would be best to remove a tree like that and replant something more appropriate. I can't MAKE them. sometimes I'm forced to make ugly trees even uglier because they are THE WRONG SPECIES IN THE WRONG LOCATION.
> Yes there are some Un-qualified Hacks in line clearance, but there are more than a few in Residential work as well. We line guys only get wound up because when the res-hacks are pointed out they are singled out one at a time. when the utility hacks are pointed out the thread is titled " line clearance guys just make me laugh!" or something like it and it Paints us ALL as hacks. Kinda seems unfair doesn't it?
> 
> 
> ...



Good post.. rep sent.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 20, 2010)

Industry said:


> I can't speak for that location but people need to understand that 99% of the time(at least on the crews around me) when you see work like that it is at the homeowner or Utility foresters Request(demand is more like it). I can only try and convince a homeowner that it would be best to remove a tree like that and replant something more appropriate. I can't MAKE them. sometimes I'm forced to make ugly trees even uglier because they are THE WRONG SPECIES IN THE WRONG LOCATION.
> Yes there are some Un-qualified Hacks in line clearance, but there are more than a few in Residential work as well. We line guys only get wound up because when the res-hacks are pointed out they are singled out one at a time. when the utility hacks are pointed out the thread is titled " line clearance guys just make me laugh!" or something like it and it Paints us ALL as hacks. Kinda seems unfair doesn't it?
> 
> 
> ...



Well said. There are hacks on both sides. Unfortunately there SHOLD be less on the utilty side.. but not always the case. Why do I say that.. because they are typically hired by a larger employer, who SHOULD be considerate of the tree and train their guys properly. 

On the private side.. well we all know there are no regulations in place, so whatever goes.. well it goes.. 

This may be one reason the private guys are singled out more so than the clearance guys.. not sure.. but maybe.

They both can be bad.. the utility ones are more easily seen when you drive down the road though  as they can do miles of trees at a time.


----------



## deevo (Aug 20, 2010)

Industry said:


> I can't speak for that location but people need to understand that 99% of the time(at least on the crews around me) when you see work like that it is at the homeowner or Utility foresters Request(demand is more like it). I can only try and convince a homeowner that it would be best to remove a tree like that and replant something more appropriate. I can't MAKE them. sometimes I'm forced to make ugly trees even uglier because they are THE WRONG SPECIES IN THE WRONG LOCATION.
> Yes there are some Un-qualified Hacks in line clearance, but there are more than a few in Residential work as well. We line guys only get wound up because when the res-hacks are pointed out they are singled out one at a time. when the utility hacks are pointed out the thread is titled " line clearance guys just make me laugh!" or something like it and it Paints us ALL as hacks. Kinda seems unfair doesn't it?
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I agree with you, I have 100% respect for what you do. I was just amazed they left the trees the way they did. No disrespect. Your right there are hacks on both sides, there always will be I guess!
Stay safe.


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 20, 2010)

*I like electricity*

My hats off to R.O.W. trimmers.
The way I see it ,their job is not servicing the tree,but servicing the power lines.

It seems society decided a long time ago that having this amazing thing we call'' electricity'',brought straight into our homes,trumped big overgrown interfeering trees.

People want elec. ,and they want it as cheaply as possible.

When I hear somebody complain about R.O.W trimming ,I like to cup my ear with my hand and say '' hey, is that your AC I hear running.''



Did I mention that ''I like electricity?''


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 20, 2010)

Makes you wonder-if Tesla had gotten some decent funding, would his process of wireless transmission of electricity made this a moot discussion?


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 21, 2010)

voxac30dude said:


> i watched a youtube video of a arborist who trimms the tree's in brooklyns botanical garden and this guy commented on his video. i think the comment sums up line clearance workers who all have this macho "my work is more dangerous then yours" attitude twords us "tree trimmers".
> 
> #
> 67DieHardPatriot454
> ...


and jackasses like you make me laugh.........haha.....very funny...

you obviously have no clue........

if it wasn't for ROW trimmers you'd have no power....


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 21, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Many of the line clearance guys around the country are not really that well trained and certainly are NOT arborists.
> 
> I started 35 years ago in line clearance for one of the largest utility companies around (at least in Canada).. covering 400,000 sq miles of area.
> 
> ...


who did you do line clearance for....

I'm not an "arborist" but I'll bet you a months salary I can make a damn tree look as good or probably better than 99% of these famous "arborist" people...


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 21, 2010)

voxac30dude said:


> i watched a youtube video of a arborist who trimms the tree's in brooklyns botanical garden and this guy commented on his video. i think the comment sums up line clearance workers who all have this macho "my work is more dangerous then yours" attitude twords us "tree trimmers".
> 
> #
> 67DieHardPatriot454
> ...


Hey you know what's funny, I can do your job but you can't do mine.......hahahahaha


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 21, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> who did you do line clearance for.......



Responded in PM.



Rftreeman said:


> I'm not an "arborist" but I'll bet you a months salary I can make a damn tree look as good or probably better than 99% of these famous "arborist" people...



Possibly so. You know what, some of it is training (on how to properly prune a tree without causing damage later in its life as an example), part of it is common sense, and part of it is simply pride or caring for the finished product and what you do. (of couse part of it is also what your boss is telling you  )


----------

